# Wet bow?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it bad for a bow to get wet? I went carp shooting yesterday and it started pouring rain about five minutes after I got there and all my stuff got soaked. Is there anything I should look into for cleaning or taking care of it now that it's been wet? 
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

break cleaner will get the water off and out of those hard to get to places. check with your owners manual on what should be lubericated. I use a light wood oil on my mine after cleaning it, helps keep the wood looking good.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

not a problem for them as long as you clean them up afterwards. I've been in stand numerous times in a downpour!!!

the best part is when it quits raining the the sun comes out, boy do the deer get on their feet..........and your scent is washed away.

but anyways, yeah, just clean it up afterwards and you'll be fine...

Tator


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alrighty then. I cleaned it as best I could, and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

id wax the string too!!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well that's a given. I wax my string once a week because it's always getting wet from shooting carp and what-not.


----------

